

Ask HN: Tracking internal application metrics - nyellin

I am developing a forum-like website that hosts unique types of conversations. The webapp is written in Django.<p>Google Analytics is used to track visits, pageviews, conversions, and all other client-facing data. I would like to complement that by tracking internal metrics like signups/day, avg  comments / discussion, and so on.<p>Can anyone share tips or tools for tracking internal metrics? Right now, I am planning to implement the system myself or use django-app-metrics.
======
briandoll
Check out SaaSPulse (<http://saaspulse.com/>). It's in private beta right now,
but you may still be able to get in. It's a great product from the demo I've
seen.

~~~
oraboy
thanks brian for referencing us, this is oren from SaaSPulse.

Our product is a good fit here. in addition to collecting aggregated usage
metrics, we visualize user-activity on the service with a stream that helps
build a 'qualitative feel' of user engagement - that's very useful for
services that are building initial traction.

we are still in private beta but happy to accept new customers. anyone who's
interested can signup on our site and we'll set them up.

